# Any luck near Jefferson County?



## mozeligan (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi, I am new to the forums. But I have been morel hunting almost all my life, my grandparents pretty much showed me how to hunt for them and what to look for. But, I am still not very successful.. The most I ever really found in one season was about 100 or so. Not sure if that's good or not. 

But I have been following around on the internet looking for the closest findings, but I am not finding crap yet, anyone else having luck around Jefferson county yet?


----------

